# heating



## bev (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I am resisting putting the heating on and just wondering when you all give in and turn it on! I feel once it has been turned on thats it until Spring - so trying to keep the bills down.Bev


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 1, 2012)

I succumbed and put ours back on last week. One indicator that it needs to go on is when the bath towels start to smell because they aren't drying out between uses. 

If you have a thermostat, if we do get a warm spell it should prevent it switching on. We've got thermostatic radiator valves so we keep the bedrooms at a lower temperature as you don't need it as warm when you're under a duvet.


----------



## Steff (Oct 1, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am resisting putting the heating on and just wondering when you all give in and turn it on! I feel once it has been turned on thats it until Spring - so trying to keep the bills down.Bev



Same here bev I don't want it on yet but oh does lol so far I'm winning. I reckon I can hold out till start of nov which is when I usually put it on


----------



## Katieb (Oct 1, 2012)

'Fraid mine's on! Nippy up North!!!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 1, 2012)

Our's is on - but it doesn't kick in every day.

But I must admit I've been turning on the electric blanket when I go to bed recently


----------



## KateR (Oct 1, 2012)

Ours has been on for an hour morning and evening for the past week. I'm a chilly mortal.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 2, 2012)

we set the thermostat between 21 and 22. If we get a warm spell it wont come on and if it is cold it at leasttakes the chill off. A warm house is probably cheaper to heat than a cold one as the central heatig doesn't have to warm up from cold.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mines went on weeks ago, it's still quite muggy outside in my opinion but the wife says she needs to dry the washing, specifically the towels.......there's only 2 adults and 2 pre school and we go through so many towels....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 2, 2012)

My bungalow retains the heat very well so even today it is 25c inside without heat. So hopefully another month or two yet before it goes on. Last place was like a dutch barn so tended to chill and damp quite easily heating went on there for the odd hour middle of Oct.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm determined to tough it out this year - last year's energy bills were astronomical  I lived in places without central heating until 1999 so I know I don't really need it, although I do feel the cold more since I was diagnosed - not sure if that's coincidence with my getting older or not, or if it's because I've lived down south too long!


----------



## AJLang (Oct 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> not sure if that's coincidence with my getting older or not, or if it's because I've lived down south too long!


 Both. My OH and I disagree about the heating because I like the house warm......but I may need to rethink this now that I'm not working.  Mum and dad have the same size house as us but our gas bill is twice as much.  But I do find their house too cold...


----------



## Caroline (Oct 2, 2012)

Northerner said:


> not sure if that's coincidence with my getting older or not, or if it's because I've lived down south too long!




My friend in Scotland always says I give her far too many blankets and the house is too hot when she comes to visit, we all usually have two or three blankets depending on how cold it is in winter.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Both. My OH and I disagree about the heating because I like the house warm......but I may need to rethink this now that I'm not working.  Mum and dad have the same size house as us but our gas bill is twice as much.  But I do find their house too cold...



As you will be at home more now you should try and be as active as you can. I also try to keep just one room warm rather than the whole house like I used to. I'm saving energy also by just using the immersion heater rather than the boiler for hot water for showers/washing etc., as using the boiler would be constantly keeping it up to temperature even when I didn't need it. I'm hoping to drastically reduce my gas bill by doing this, although I expect the electricity to increase - but hopefully a big net saving!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 2, 2012)

Katieb said:


> 'Fraid mine's on! Nippy up North!!!




Agreed! Ours is always on by October (if I had my way it would be earlier) Hate coming home to a cold house after work, I would rather save money elsewhere if I can.


----------



## cazscot (Oct 2, 2012)

I gave up weeks ago and put ours on... Although we live in the city we are at the top of a hill so quite exposed and I always feel the cold .


----------



## casey (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh dear, i feel like the odd one out now. We still have fans on 24hrs a day in our house, and are still wearing short sleeved clothes. I still find it very warm every day down here in Poole.


----------



## Monica (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, we have electric heating and have turned on the one in the living room, which is north facing. The dining room warms up during the day through sunshine, as it's south facing  If it's not sunny, then I just cook something in the oven, that'll warm the kitchen and dining room up


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2012)

Haven't needed central heating yet, although have put on fleece slippers and an extra fleece top a couple of times. Solar panels are still producing hot enough water that we don't have to heat that, either. Plus, PV panels are generating well. Fortunately, our house faces south, so panels are angled optimally, and sunlight warms living room until it's time to close curtains.


----------



## wakman (Oct 3, 2012)

My heating never goes off my house is tropical all the time !


----------



## bev (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Well I have caved in - we have the heating on! Probably not for long but it feels lovely to be so warm - it is really cold here tonight.Bev


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I have caved in - we have the heating on! Probably not for long but it feels lovely to be so warm - it is really cold here tonight.Bev



Ahhh Bev and i was counting on u to hold out hehe


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2012)

It's getting tricky, especially today, but I wanted to wait at least until December - it might have to go on tomorrow!  Anyone else still holding out?


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, we've had the heating set for an hour burst before we get up in the morning & before we get in at the end of the day for a few weeks now, but when I check in the little one's room the other morning it was 15 deg & that was about 15 mins after the heating had kicked in!  So the heating is now officially On!   Nearly made it to december...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, still not put the heating on - I tried, but the flipping pilot light won't light on the boiler!  Ah well, I'm coping so far, and the good news is that, when I checked my meter I currently owe nothing at all on my gas! My electric has gone up quite a lot, but I have worked out that, at current rates, my next bill will be in the region of ?250-?300 cheaper than last year


----------



## caroleann (Dec 5, 2012)

My heating went on in september early i know buti had just moved from a house that had just an elec fire in the living room spent 8 years like that.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2012)

Some energy myth-busting:

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/utilities/energy-saving-myths


----------



## Steff (Dec 6, 2012)

Costing me 30 quid a week at min on gas card grr


----------

